# Bessacarr E795 Beware



## 97570

Hi,

We are the owners of 2005 model E795.

Since we have had what was supposed to be our dream vehicle, we have had major problems such as

Water tanks freezing
Electrics failing due to MCB unit failure while overseas
Step jamming in and out
rear panels loose as not sealed correctly
carpets coming comletely out of floor
and now the major one being the overhead cab roof bowing in when travelling.

Has anyone else had these problems or like us are Bessecarr/Swift not listening to you.

Please help us by letting us know if anyone has these or other problems which we do not know yet.


----------



## Rapide561

*Bessacarr*

Hi

I do not have the same model as you but I am amazed that something costing towards £50,000 can be built in such a manner.

I was under the impression the Swift/Bessacarr/Kon Tiki were the bees knees.

See my private message

Rapide561


----------



## Enodreven

Hi,

I am sorry to hear of your problems ?

The only problem i had with regard to the possible freezing of the water tank, was because i had chosen to use a oil filled radiator, instead of the Trauma heating that is fitted, as the ducting from the trauma provides heat to the tank areas.

I am glad i noticed in time before it did freeze, 

I would be interested to know what you mean about the overhead cab roof bowing in when travelling ??

My carpets are only attached to the floor with press studs, so i can get them up easy to take them outside and give them a wack ?? if you see what i mean.

Brian


----------



## tramp

*beesacarr-down fall*

hi all,
yes swift are not listning as they have are money :twisted: better to buy german/french next time,

we have had to date :
fridge/freser not fixed in correctly and not sealed inside so draught from outside.
outside windows leaking due to bodywork flexing.
condensation forming on lights due to badly insulated conduits.

all the above faults and some unmensionable ones have been fixed by ourselves as we don`t have faith in the british dealers/workmanship
still better the devil you now :evil: there must be worst out there.

happy travels
tramp


----------



## weldted

*you are not alone*

Hi sorry to hear you are having problems, please read my review of my van, at reviews, coachbuilt, bessacar dream van or nightmare and then we will speak again I am sure. Trd.


----------



## 99988

Hi Everyone.........  

I am new to this site so firstly may i apologize for any mistake I make............. :lol: 

Wont bore you with reasons why i bought a Bessacarr 795 but i did, this is my first MH and have had a couple of caravans before......

I took delivery of my spanking new 795 just over 5 weeks ago and so far got 58 faults with it, ranging from sudden pull to nearside and ripple on habitation bodywork to omni step hanging loose............You name the fault this MH has got it.............. 8O 8O 

we dare not go away in it, just incase something falls off.. I thought i was just fussing, but went to have a look at a similar home, which was the kontiki equiv......but 2 years older.........wish mine was as good........

It has currently been sent back to supplying dealers for them to sort it out, but i doubt if they will be able to do this......   

If this is the build i expect from a UK built motorhome i wont be buying another, its a shame really as i love the layout on the 795........why buy british.........

If anyone is interested PM me and ill send you the fault list, it is very good reading........There is not one area on the motorhome that is fault free................

Good site buy the way..............


----------



## arrow2

Such a shame to hear these horror stories. I can only think I have been very lucky - my Autotrail is now 8 months old - more or less fault free - towel rail in bathroom fell off, no big deal, and cab interior lights do not work - do not really need them and will get them seen to at 1st service under warranty.

Very pleased with Autotrail, so maybe not all British manufacturers are dodgy.

Kevin


----------



## gaspode

Bouncy said:


> If anyone is interested PM me and ill send you the fault list, it is very good reading........There is not one area on the motorhome that is fault free................


Hi Bouncy

Welcome to MHF - just a quick post to explain the system for you. As you're not a subscribed member you have no PM facility, this is a service reserved for subscibers only and as you have chosen not to make your Email address available, no-one on the site can contact you except by posting publicly. Why not post the fault list here anyway? Perhaps you could make your Email address available (amend via your account details) or even better, join up as a subscriber, you'll find that it's pretty good value.


----------



## 99988

Sorry about that.........   

Ill get the list and post it as soon as i can................Its on my other pc at work.................... :lol: :lol:


----------



## TonyHunt

We have had our Bessacarr 745 for 4 years now. Bought it 18 months old from Chelston in Taunton and (touch wood) have had no problems apart from the toilet door coming off its tracking. I havent come across another van yet at any of the shows that I would swap it for layout wise. Two nice long single beds + huge bathroom means we have loads of room and no beds for visitors  The only thing we would maybe change is the sink / cooker space which is a little cramped when cooking/ dishing out meals. Before this we owned a swift conqueror 590 Caravan which was equally as good in the comfort / quality dept.


----------



## Rapide561

*Bessacarr*

Hi Bouncy

I am the owner of a Swift Kontiki - and whilst none of the problems are severe - other than a gas leak that could have blown up half of Barnsley - the issues are being addressed.

In my own opinion, I have found Swift Customer Services to be as effective as a chocolate teapot. I have told them this and have also said that one of their staff has worse manners than my dog.

My van is off the road at the moment at Cleveland Motorhomes, who I genuinely believe will do everything they can to sort this out.

If I had 58 problems, I would return the van to the dealer and reject it under the sale of goods act 1979. I said in my correspondence to the dealer this is what I was prepared to do. I gad spoken with trading standards and included their file reference number on my letters to the supplying dealer. Trading Standards gave some good advice.

Who is the dealer by the way?

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie

This is all very depressing. I know that there are good stories too (e.g. Tony), but if I had approaching £50k to spend, I'm pretty sure I'd look towards Europe for my new van (sorry, Rapide).

It all sounds much like the motorcycle industry, and then the motor industry. Pretty soon, we won't have a motorhome industry either. It's the refusal to accept responsibility that irks me. The "no sir, there's nothing wrong, they're all like that" attitude is just so ... British. We don't have to put up with it any more, when there are manufacturers that _will_ produce a safe and serviceable motorhome.

Gerald, feeling slightly depressed


----------



## Rapide561

*British Motorhomes*

Hi Gerald

I did consider buying German. I spoke to Suzanne Moser at Moser GMBH many times.

I was going to spend £50000.00 on a Hymer. But what if it went wrong? I spoke to Brownhills and they said they would not touch it! £50000.00 in Germany would have got me a lot of Hymer!

So what do you do?

At least with a British one, I can take it back, I can complain etc.

Maybe I was lucky with the Compass that nothing fell off, had no gas leaks and so on. I was saddened by the troubles at first, but now I am cross. I collect my princess next week - probably Tuesday and will go through it with a fine toothcomb. Trading Standards may accompany me, I am not certain yet. But if it is wrong, it will be rejected there and then. The problem with that, no van, loads of accessories to clutter the house with and goodness knows how long it would take to source another!

Forums like this, when correctly harnessed can give the consumer "help" in the sense of assistance from other users but also, there may be dealers and manufacturers reading this.

I await developments and stress at this stage my issue is with Swift and not with Cleveland.

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie

I do feel for you. Devil and the deep blue sea or what?

I do wonder whether this 'issue' with UK motorhomes (if an issue it be) has only occurred recently. There are loads of UK-built motorhomes around, still chugging along. My 2000 (W reg) Autosleeper Pollensa seems to be solid, although I have a slight concern over reports of Nuevo overcabs not being sealed properly, since I think I noticed the trim on one side not fitting snugly to the body.

Maybe it's time for a rethink. It seems to me most, if not all, of the problems concern bodywork and habitation areas - the chassis (Fiat recalls apart) seem OK. So a continental dealer should only be a short hop away - probably closer for some people than their UK dealer. So the chances are, you should be able to get to a Belgian / Dutch / Franch dealer quite easily (ferry cost notwithstanding).

I know what you're saying about German dealers though. Germany is a bit of a stretch, especially from where you are. Aren't there north sea ferries or something?

When a lot of people started importing cars from continental Europe, the UK distributors and dealers started to get their acts together, and provide better value and service. Until UK motorhome dealers and manufacturers are faced with viable competition, they'll continue to treat us like dirt.

Rant over. :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 99988

Hi all

here is the list so far..........quite funny really as i was showing the faults to the dealer, he pointed out 2 other faults i hadn't seen..... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I told him i had given up looking............. :roll: :roll: 

1.	Steering wheel suddenly not straight anymore and vehicle veered off the road
2.	Vehicle wanders on road when travelling
3.	Front bonnet not aligned correctly
4.	Bessacar front grill badge not stuck down properly
5.	Ripple in bodywork near lower left of hab door
6.	Overspray on NS door mirror edge
7.	Overspray on OS front wing side repeater
8.	Overspray on front wiper panel
9.	Overspray on front window
10.	Scratch full length of NS body and window
11.	Dirt under paintwork on NSF Hab cab
12.	Haze mark in NSF Hab cab area paintwork
13.	Habitation cab step loose
14.	Habitation cab step screws hanging out
15.	Hab Cab step not square to body
16.	Habitation cab door catches when closing and not aligned
17.	Habitation cab door internal trim cracked behind lock button
18.	Habitation internal lock button comes of in hand
19.	NSR locker door lower edge, screw has come out and is not secure
20.	Various exterior white screw covers missing and broken
21.	Shower cubicle does not seal when closed, water runs onto bathroom floor
22.	Shower cubicle has rub/score marks around the outside of it
23.	Fridge door is banging when in the closed position and sticks out at the bottom
24.	Gas pressure to cooker very low; have to push back on lid whilst cooking.
25.	Light in over cab bunk does not work, it did for about 5mins
26.	Microwave cupboard door not aligned correctly and pos rub on sides
27.	Passenger front seat upholstery, foam sticking out of sides near adjuster
28.	Kitchen window blind has 2 small holes in
29.	OSR lounge seating all falls to the floor when turning right.
30.	Various gouge marks under floor, not covered with sealant, I have had most of then done and also had the pipes resealed as well
31.	Carpets when fitted do not correctly fit the cab floor; Clips are in the wrong place.
32.	Lower oven compartment sticks out and is not aligned
33.	Both awning legs are corroded
34.	The left awning leg (when viewed from inside cab) does not lock into position; I have had to turn it around to secure it.
35.	Awning end caps on the vehicle are loose
36.	Brakes squeal when warm
37.	The rear sunroof trims fall off when travelling
38.	NSR and OSR locker retaining catches ( the ones that hold it open) are not straight
39.	Various exterior seals not sealing and do not meet
40.	Ripple in sink worktop
41.	Hole for screw? near extractor hood on left side
42.	NSR lounge area squeaks like mad when you sit down
43.	Surely the rear table top should not be this loose?
44.	Are the large gaps around the rear wheel arch trims acceptable?
45.	Mould on overcab bunk headlining around NS window
46.	Mould on overcab bunk headlining around OS window
47.	Metal and Glass left on childs overhead bunk mattress
48.	Reversing camera did not work, when vehicle delivered, Alarm fitter repaired it
49.	Various pencil fitting marks still on vehicle, clips, overhead bunk area, cupboards, etc
50.	NSF door ¼ window glass/rubber not fitted correctly
51.	Kitchen window difficult to open/close
52.	Drivers door catching on inner step and rubbing paint off
53.	Drivers seat fraying

Tell me if i am been over critical please as i dont want to seem like a moaning customer.

I have asked trading Standards and they advised to put faults in writing and submit them to dealer and give them reasonable time to repair the faults to a permanent and lasting repair.................Which i have now done.............Watch this space...........   
The 795 was purchased from Barons..Yorkshire....Brand New... 8O 8O


----------



## gaspode

*Re: British Motorhomes*



Rapide561 said:


> I was going to spend £50000.00 on a Hymer. But what if it went wrong? I spoke to Brownhills and they said they would not touch it! £50000.00 in Germany would have got me a lot of Hymer!


Hi Rapide 561

I'm surprised (well not really surprised - just apalled) that Brownhills told you they wouldn't cover warranty work on Hymers purchased in Germany. They are obliged to do this if they are a Hymer dealer. Brownhills tried to do the same trick on another member here but once the manufacturer (Hobby) had written to them (at the behest of the M/H owner) they soon had to accept responsibility and carry out the work. Manufacturers agents are responsible for any warranty work on M/Hs purchased in Europe, irrespective of what they tell you. They don't want to do it - but they must.

Bouncy
That's a fair old list of faults you have there, most of them fairly minor, but the whole thing stinks of poor attention to detail and lack of effective quality control. It's no wonder we've lost our place in the world order amongst manufacturing nations. You'll still get a few minor faults with even the best European makers - and you have to sort them yourself, there's no point in returning to Germany to get a few missing screws replaced. But overall I think the standards and quality control of the better end European manufacturers are generally higher than in the UK. Sad isn't it, particularly taking the UK manufacturers prices into account.


----------



## geraldandannie

Bouncy - amazing list of faults. I'm staggered that any manufacturer, especially at the top end of the range, would consider selling a vehicle with faults like that. It is truly appaling, and I don't think you're being over critical at all. They all seem genuine faults which spoil what should be a very pleasurable experience.

What worries me is that so many people here lose their treasured motorhomes for such long periods of time whilst faults are being fixed. As motorhome owners, we seem to be getting a very raw deal here :evil: 

Gerald


----------



## Mikemoss

Bouncy, you are not being over critical one bit, you are being fobbed off with apalling quality (or rather lack of it) on a vehicle which should never have left the factory in that condition.

I've had three (older) Swift Group vehicles - two caravans, one motorhome - which have all been pretty well spot on, so I know they can do it.

It is truly disgraceful that you should have experienced all these faults in what is supposed to be their top-of-the-range vehicle and I wish you every possible success in getting things sorted to your total satisfaction.

Sounds like a suitable case for rejecting the vehicle and starting again - not sure if this is possible, but no doubt some of the legal experts around here will be able to give sound advice.


----------



## Rapide561

*Defects*

Hi Bouncy

It seems that a lot of your troubles are with the Fiat/chassis side, not just Swift.

I would reject the van. Trading standards, the press and all!

Rapide561


----------



## 99988

Sorry forgot to mention it had allready been back to dealer for other faults, guess what.......... it came back worse then when it went in...... :twisted: ......

Got the first phone call today.........."Swifts cannot find me on there records, so they cannot look at the vehicle just yet.".............."Why?" i asked........."cannot find your postcode" was the answer.......my reply was "one day down thirteen to go and counting"

As regards one of the faults i noted was this sudden veer to the NS on the M18..........and now a crease in the NS hab cab and now the door wont close properly...........Does anyone think the alko chassis bolts could have moved causing the chassis to sag slightly.........would explain alot of the NS faults i have.?


----------



## 99988

Hi Rapide561,

You must have been reading my mind.................... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solentviews

I am totally gobsmacked that a van could be received in such a condition. I would love a new van but as I have said before the more horror stories I read the more content I become with my 12 year old Kontiki.
Good luck.
Ian


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Really sorry it looks as though you have picked up a lemon, Swift and the supplier should act pretty sharpish to get all the faults sorted out, especially the roof problems and flexing bodywork!

That said though come on people it is wrong to slate ALL British manufacturers on the basis of one or two bad experiences, amongst all the good German and French vans there will be bad ones as well.

I owned an E795 for three years, used it hard and it never went wrong once, I have now have an Autocruise and that is equally faultless.

Hope it gets sorted soon.


----------



## 99988

Wish id have gone with the autocruise now.............But i know of loads of people who have had bessacarr's and love them, thats why i went with the 795, it had everything i was looking for in a MH, but hey things go wrong.........  

Just because i've bought a shall i say kindly a bad one...... :wink: :wink: 
Its dosent make them all bad..........Im sure the football wasn't on when they were making it .......... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I did expect a few minor faults and to be taking it back every couple of weeks for warranty work for a year............but to the extent that we dare not use the MH incase something either falls off or stops working is a little worrying............

PS great site could get lost in here for ages........... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Supertractorman

Bouncy,

You certainly have a long list. I took delivery of my E795 new in March, and have only got some small items to be rectified, two of the faults were alignment of steering wheel which was a Fiat problem should have been picked up on PDI, and heater not blowing down to my feet in the cab.( Both rectified by local Fiat Dealer and Swift reimbursed me by cheque )
The finish is far better than caravans I have had, the worst was an Abbey Oxford which would not pass a Dealership when out on use with gas and water leaks. My brakes do squeal a little which has to be down to Fiat.
Worst van fault is reversing camera switches on when I apply brakes and it is wet. Had to swap a faulty waste tank level switch, found a crack in the edge on the bunk bed. Dealer in Southampton is sorting all items at the end of the month.
In conclusion I must be lucky and can only speak highly of the van.
May I suggest you make use of Trading Standards and take plenty of photos of faulty items in case you end up having to take legal proceedings.

David


----------



## 88927

Hi Bouncy
Your list is scary in the extreme mate.....
Personally I would write to the manufacturer and the supplying dealer and reject the vehicle. I would also take loads of photos as suggested earlier and contact Trading Standards. I would seriously consider getting it to your nearest MOT station (slowly) and have them check it over and submit a copy of any report.
I would also tell the manufacturer and dealer that as you cannot drive the vehicle you are missing out on the use of it for which it was purchased and that you will be looking for financial compensation in this respect.

I wish you well but do remember that the law is on your side here and do not take any bull from them. Be assertive and set out what you expect from them and a time frame. With all the driveability and overspray issues on your vehicle I would be very suspicious about the whole thing and I would want to get rid of it as soon as possible.

I hope this helps

Keith


----------



## artona

HI

Isn't all of this terrible. I wandered over to have a chat with a welsh couple who were on the same CS site last night. I wanted to ask them how they were getting on with their Camos sat system.

Invited in I listened for half an hour to all the problems they were having with the 06 reg Autotrail Chieftan.

It turned out they were the couple whose truma had gone up in smoke causing truma to recall the boilers (see thread on MHF) 

Their charging unit was as noisy as a generator

The wiring was terrible with bare wires everywhere.

They were also having trouble with a Thompson TV they bought as a 12v/240v tv, turned out it would not work on 12v just 19v (?) and were having trouble getting a refund from the dealer who was denying saying it worked on 12v even though they had a magazine advert stating it would.They were arguing with the dealer via trading standards and because of this the dealer would not supply them with a plate for their Oyster that they had owned for 2 years so they could move it to their new van. So instead they bought the Camos which would not work.

On the up Autotrail covered their expenses each time they had to visit Grimsby for work on the van and paid them compensation.

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Yet another tale of woe. It's really sad that so many people have so many problems. I'm sure people buying cars don't have this problem  

Gerald


----------



## 99988

Supertractorman said:


> Bouncy,
> 
> You certainly have a long list. I took delivery of my E795 new in March, and have only got some small items to be rectified, two of the faults were alignment of steering wheel which was a Fiat problem should have been picked up on PDI, and heater not blowing down to my feet in the cab.( Both rectified by local Fiat Dealer and Swift reimbursed me by cheque )
> The finish is far better than caravans I have had, the worst was an Abbey Oxford which would not pass a Dealership when out on use with gas and water leaks. My brakes do squeal a little which has to be down to Fiat.
> Worst van fault is reversing camera switches on when I apply brakes and it is wet. Had to swap a faulty waste tank level switch, found a crack in the edge on the bunk bed. Dealer in Southampton is sorting all items at the end of the month.
> In conclusion I must be lucky and can only speak highly of the van.
> May I suggest you make use of Trading Standards and take plenty of photos of faulty items in case you end up having to take legal proceedings.
> 
> David


Wish i could only enjoy mine with all this lovely sun..........

Come to think of it i dont think my blower blows air to my feet, the waste level on mine still shows empty when its 1/4 full...........forgot about them aswell.....but my wheel was straight when i travelled the first 500 mile maiden voyage to gloucester..........decided to alter itsef on the M18 on 2nd trip............ :roll: :roll:

just like to say thanks to all replys as this puts my mind at ease a littel.


----------



## 88927

I think most of the problems we hear about are rather simply resolved....
If you are unsatisfied with the purchase you have made because it does not do what it is supposed / advertised / reasonably expected to do then we should complain straight away in a simple and effective way. Put in writing (if a phone call or personal visit does not achieve what you expect) the nature of the complaint. Why you are making the complaint. What you expect as an outcome. When you want to see this outcome.
Providing you keep the communications free from personal feelings and as factual as possible and keep your requests reasonable then you should have no problems and providing you have supplied all the information and your contact details then they have no excuse for not responding.
Always send the written complaint by recorded delivery.....
If you have heard nothing within the given timescale or things are not being attended to, then it is a simple case of going to your local county court and issuing court papers to the other party making your claims more formal. If they chose to ignore this action then the court will normally find in your favour by default and they will have to carry out the instructions of the court.....
Usually you will not have to go to court as the threat of this action will usually bring the outcome sooner rather than later. Do not threaten court action lightly and mean what you say.... But do not be afraid of choosing this course of action if you remain unsatisfied.
Use the services of the CAB and the Trading Standards to establish your case and then you will get good advice and hopefully their weight will get you the outcome you want / deserve.
Please do not take this lying down, so many people do and this is why dealers / manufacturers couldn't give a monkeys. If we were more robust with our expectations and our complaints if these are not reasonably met then I do suspect we would not hear of these incidents so often.

All the best

Keith


----------



## Suenliam

After reading this thread I feel quite depressed  . If I were bouncy, I would take Rapide561's advice and reject the vehicle under the Sale of Goods Act - it seems it is certainly not fit for purpose - even if it is raining today we should still be able to get out there and enjoy our motorhomes!

All the best Bouncy (and subscribe). All this sympathy and advice is well worth the price, although checking everyday for new posts does rather get to you.
Sue


----------



## 88927

Suenliam said:


> All the best Bouncy (and subscribe). All this sympathy and advice is well worth the price, although checking everyday for new posts does rather get to you.
> Sue


 :lol: :lol: My sympathy is free, but you do need to post to get it :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## Rapide561

*795*

Hi Bouncy

A quick question - is your Besscarr a 2006 model?

I am asking this as several of the larger dealers have some 2005 and 2004 models available. I am thinking that given the mould, it has been "hanging about for a while?"

Just a thought.....

Rapide561


----------



## 99988

*Re: 795*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Bouncy
> 
> A quick question - is your Besscarr a 2006 model?
> 
> I am asking this as several of the larger dealers have some 2005 and 2004 models available. I am thinking that given the mould, it has been "hanging about for a while?"
> 
> Just a thought.....
> 
> Rapide561


2006 model............Well supposed to be............but who knows. 8O 8O

Mould prob started due to the fact that the Hab door top lock mechanism, shall i say a tad loose, so when it rained it filled the inside step up to the brim............... :lol: :lol: :lol:

No call today from Barons or Swift...............No news is good news............12 days to go and counting......... :lol: :lol:

I will subscribe to this site..........If i get me MH back or a replacement.............I cannot discuss something i know nothing about.............I havnt even pitched on a proper site yet..............Yes a MH virgin........so be gentle with me........................ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Sounds like you're already had more than enough experience of MH-ing, Bouncy. This place is full of people wishing you well.  

Gerald


----------



## cabby

I have said this before on here. Please use the law that protects you.* the sale of goods act 1979 this stipulates that all items must be of a satisfactory Quality and free from minor defects.*.try www.consumerdirect.gov.uk sorry not sure how to do a link.


----------



## 99988

Hi All
just a quick reply to let you know that Swifts have finally decided to come and see my MH on wednesday............Got my first call from supplying dealer yesterday to let me know this...............Not bad after a week.. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Ill let you know what swifts say as soon as i find out..................... :lol: :lol:


----------



## pneumatician

*Wish I hadn't read this Thread*

I have slowly been convincing myself that I need to change my 5yr old Polensa.  
But having following this thread perhaps I'll keep it.
Its not got a name other than the "Truck". 
And if I did swap I would have to start all over again with the mods I have done. Just wish the engine was bigger 

Steve


----------



## 99988

Hi All

Just to let you know whats happening.............

Tried ringing barons on Friday...........said they would ring back........Did they...................Yes you are right.....No they didnt.............. :evil: 

They rung today..........twice..............2 diff people..........with 2 diff stories.............. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Looks like they are trying to repair the MH..............good luck......I told them.

I am going to reject vehicle as I have been off road now for 3 weeks in this glorious sunshine............So please can you give me any advise on a new purchase.....................pref with an end lounge.............

Think ill go to Driffield show this weekend and have a look about...............Wonder if swifts will be there........... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tucano

Bouncy,
Really terrible tale you are relating to us, personally I would tell them to SHOVE IT. 
We are still debating the type of home suitable for our needs but beginning to think that a new pair of running shoes is the best option. The very best of luck,
Norman


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Bouncy,

If your vehicle is white the following may apply, if you or they had a bespoke paint job maybe not.

Reading through the list it becomes fairly clear to me that your vehicle may been involved in an accident at some time before you received it..

Tell tale signs.

1. Steering wheel suddenly not straight anymore and vehicle veered off the road 
2. Vehicle wanders on road when travelling 
3. Front bonnet not aligned correctly 
4. Bessacar front grill badge not stuck down properly 
6. Overspray on NS door mirror edge 
7. Overspray on OS front wing side repeater 
8. Overspray on front wiper panel 
9. Overspray on front window 

There should be none of the above as it's my understanding the base vehicle is sprayed by Fiat when in chassis form, it's then past onto the motorhome manufacturer.

It certainly appears it has be re-sprayed after the motorhome manufacturer built it, so a lot of the other faults you list may also be connected.

They may say it happened at the factory etc.

Refuse it, they will try all they can to fob you off, be strong and determined.

I feel for you, I really do, all the money paid out on this and you have to put up with this, unbelievable.

Good luck.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 99988

Hi All

Look ive done the desent thing and subscribed, not that ive got a Motorhome.

Its all in the hands of the solicitors so cannot really say much.........You never no whos reading this.......... :wink: :wink: 

Shall we say i have totally rejected vehicle, due to new information coming to light.

Had a really nice chat with Swifts...... :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: .......They were very helpfull and sympathetic as they couldnt believe my MH was in such condition........

No one has given me an answer on why the MH veered of the road. I am not willing to transport my family in a vehicle which has done this.

Trading standards very helpfull and advise on here much appreciated too.

To cap it all off, recieved one of them customer satisfaction questionaires from selling dealer..................How ironic............ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mikemoss

Good luck Bouncy. 

Look forward to hearing the full story in due time, but hope you find yourself a really great and fault-free motorhome very soon.

Good on you for sticking to your guns.


----------



## Rapide561

*Swift dispute*

Hi Bouncy

Be careful with solicitors - they will get their fee irrespective of the outcome.

You could part with a lot of money and be no further forward.

I would stand my ground and reject the van.

Rapide561


----------



## 99988

We are now at he said she said letters.

Is it true that all new MH on display at your dealer site are classed as not new.........and are sold as display models...........So why do they advertise them as New Motorhomes ready for immediate delivery. :?: :?: 

Trading Standards now involved.......got some really good info from the officer.....

I will tell you all exactly what, when and where and full story when the matter is resolved, but some very interesting points to discuss.. :lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Bouncy :!:


----------



## Rapide561

*Bessacarr*

Hi Bouncy

It is a shame and I really feel for you in all this. Stick at it!

Rapide561


----------



## nigeng

Crike mates...Glad ive got a HYMER........However its time we all started naming the dealers who have rubbish customer support and after sales services..those who fob us off with these rubbish vehicles and ignore us after they have taken our money....the only place to hit these people is in the pocket with bad publicity...the magazines wont publish criticism as they have a huge income from them in advertising...its not just Brownhills thats cr*p then???


----------



## 99988

Hi All

Barrons have offered me my money back.................Wait for it..........In the form of a PX against a new 795 in march/april 07.........

So you have my money for a new MH, that i owned for 4 weeks and cannot use and now you want me to give you another £8,000 so i can actually get another brand new MH 9 months later.............

Well done Barrons, not happy in selling me a New sorry a (Demo unit) with over 50 faults and making profit, but you also want to make more profit by selling me another one for full retail.........

At least Dick Turpin wore a mask.

Well Done take a bow...........


----------



## pfil32

Oh dear I hope that Barrons you are refering to is not the Herne Bay branch as I have just bought a Bessacarr E495 from them. That is also a Demo/Display model

Phil


----------



## Rapide561

*Van*

Hi Bouncy

Refuse then van therefore under the sale of goods act.

Rapide561


----------



## 99988

Ive been rejecting it since beginning of July...........

They will not accept it back, prob cause its that bad...... :lol: :lol: 

When are they going to realise that i do not want it back........... :roll: :roll: :roll: 

I will tell all when its sorted, but not long now before i take this to court..............


----------



## 99988

Hi All

Offered my money back today............What do you all think.

Should i be asking for the costs of the tracker and in dash DVD back aswell.

Surely they should compensate me for this as i dont have a MH to put them in.

I am so annoyed at this company, I have had no holidays this year and all the stress is unbelievable....I cannot believe that Barons can treat people like this.

They have had my money for over 4 months and now they decide to give me it back..........a little late to go and purchase a new one, to enjoy the lovely sunshine.......... 8O 8O 

Do you think i should take the money they are offering or ask for all my costs and some goodwill compensation, for me to stop slagging them off.

Anyway going to start looking for new MH next month, so prob go down to NEC.............Shop till ya drop........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96911

*bess 745*



TonyHunt said:


> We have had our Bessacarr 745 for 4 years now. Bought it 18 months old from Chelston in Taunton and (touch wood) have had no problems apart from the toilet door coming off its tracking. I havent come across another van yet at any of the shows that I would swap it for layout wise. Two nice long single beds + huge bathroom means we have loads of room and no beds for visitors  The only thing we would maybe change is the sink / cooker space which is a little cramped when cooking/ dishing out meals. Before this we owned a swift conqueror 590 Caravan which was equally as good in the comfort / quality dept.


We are hoping to buy a 745 later this week. Are you still happy with yours? Anything we should look out for?


----------



## TonyHunt

Touch wood i still havent had any trouble with the Bessacarr. We had a full service done last week and a new cam belt fitted because although we have only driven 15000 miles on it in six years I followed fiats recomendation to change it because of its age. The van goes like a dream still. We just had the weekend up at the stratford show and honestly didnt see another european van that suited us layout wise. I wont even look in the ones that only have a table and two bench seats to relax on in the evenings. We like the comfort of the long side benches that you can lay out on and watch tele or read then just pull them out further when its time for bed. The only exception I would change for now is to go upto an RV but then you have a whole load of new problems to get over and convince yourself on, namely fuel economy, access to sites and country lanes, cost of repairs, insurance, tyres, servicing etc, etc which are all more than european size vans. The biggest plus for RVs is their space and comfort.


----------



## DubPaul

i would take the money and run


----------

